# Source for Old gun parts



## jcd465 (Dec 1, 2015)

I recently was given a Winchester Hotchkiss 2nd model bolt action 45/70 barrel and trigger assembly. I would like to find a stock, barrel bands, and magazine tube. Anyone have any suggestions where I could look? I spent the last several evenings looking online without any luck. 

All the sources I knew of previously were no help. Any place someone could suggest would be great. 

Thanks,


----------



## specialk (Dec 1, 2015)

check local gun shows when u get a chance....


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 1, 2015)

Have you tried Numrich Arms?


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 1, 2015)

Gun Digest and Shotgun News are good sources as well. Lots of guys dealing in old parts.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 1, 2015)

I will second Numrich Gun Parts.  If they don't have it, you are in trouble.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 2, 2015)

Might also try Dixie Gun Works. They used to carry all kinds of older weaponry parts.


----------



## jcd465 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you. I will take a look at the options listed.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 3, 2015)

believe it or not - EBAY! 
ive bought all sorts of parts on there.


----------



## jcd465 (Dec 3, 2015)

I checked with the sites listed above and no one had any parts. I may be out of luck. According to all the research I have done this thing seems to be pretty rare. I wish I could find the items needed to get it restored. Cool bit of history going away.


----------



## rwh (Dec 3, 2015)

there is an "old guns" page on Facebook.  i'd start there.


----------



## doublebarrel (Dec 3, 2015)

Advertise on GON marketplace.BB


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 4, 2015)

Alternative would be a competent gunsmith/machinest to make the missing parts. Going to be costly though.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaHunter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think Gun Parts Corp is the same as Numerich Arms that someone already mentioned.   I would start there.  I would also check back from time to time.  They get in parts all the time.

Good luck.


----------



## jcd465 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you all. 

Josh


----------



## pavogrande (Dec 4, 2015)

You might give S&S firearms in NY at try -- 
They have a lot of bits and pieces for other old US military arms.


----------



## JeffinPTC (Dec 6, 2015)

I have no experience with these guys, but maybe an email to them might point you:

http://www.oldguns.net/

And I'm sure you found Brownell's and Sarco in your surfing?

http://www.brownells.com/rifle-parts/index.htm

http://www.e-sarcoinc.com/


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 15, 2015)

Contact the staff at the Buffalo Bill museum in Cody  Wyoming.  They have a great research department. 
http://centerofthewest.org/explore/firearms/meet-the-staff/


----------

